# Chaos Machine noisy on the left/A side



## Dali (Jul 19, 2020)

Build a Chaos Machine and it almost works.


The left/A/rate side seems the problem. Buzz when engaged even without a guitar plugged.
Changed IC4 (JRC4558) and IC3 (TL072) without solving the problem. Note that without the IC no buzz was heard (expected).
Checked all the orientation of my caps, transistor and IC.
Double-checked my soldering.
I have the expression jacks and the problem is the same Pots or EXP Pedal. 
Thanks in advance for any tip !


----------



## Bobbyd67 (Jul 25, 2020)

I gave up on this circuit xD Chuck was very nice to help me quite down the rate thinking but even after that, the constant whiiish whoooosshh of the pedal makes it unusable for my taste... The things is watching demos of the original eqd it seams to be quiet when not playing but in my 2 builds it's just unbearable xD


----------



## Dali (Jul 25, 2020)

Bobbyd67 said:


> I gave up on this circuit xD Chuck was very nice to help me quite down the rate thinking but even after that, the constant whiiish whoooosshh of the pedal makes it unusable for my taste...



Ho, well, at least I'm not alone...

 

I was building it for free (except parts and shipping) but hopefully didn't ask the money before I was satisfied with the build. I will probably end keeping it for myself.


----------



## Bobbyd67 (Jul 25, 2020)

Yeah I hear you  I bought 2 for trying it out and then selling them, I was real curious of what that pedal could do but now they're stuck in a plastic bin xD ain't got the courage to try and trouble shoot them. 

The worst part of it all is maybe it's supposed to sound like that but I haven't really had a clear answer from other builders, all I got is YouTube demo's of the original.

You can't really troubleshoot expectations if that's the case xD


----------



## zgrav (Jul 25, 2020)

My chaos machine is pretty quiet, the left side is much more sensitive to the resonance control but I have not tried to do anything about it except use a lower setting on that side..  it sounds a little bit noisier when it is fed into a delay pedal.


----------



## Flippabotamatic (Jan 29, 2021)

I just hooked up mine last night for the first time. I must have done something wrong, because I am having sort of the opposite problem. I can hear a little color added to the sound with the resonant controls, but really not any modulation and no audible rate. The mix knobs definitely drive the signal beyond unity and the "dirty" knob acts more like a tone control. I guess I need to go through and inspect all my components. It really doesn't sound anything like the original.


----------



## susie_1987 (Mar 6, 2021)

Mine is pretty noisy too


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Mar 6, 2021)

I’m a big Kid Koala fan, and I got to try the original during the concert it was designed for, but reading all this (and other problems posts) makes me reluctant to try to build one 
This show was one of the best I’ve seen in the last decade. Remember concerts? That was fun...


----------



## Joshhr (Jan 26, 2022)

Mine is a bit whooshy. Louder on left side


----------



## zgrav (Jan 26, 2022)

As mentioned in my comment above, my box was low noise but I was getting more resonance "whooping" on one side than the other that I could not identify a cause after checking the part values and connections.  I was checking it again a few weeks ago and noticed I was using two different brands of TL072 chips in the board,  I switched the chip on the side that was making the noises.  To my surprise, it solved the problem.


----------



## djmiyta (Jan 27, 2022)

I realize this is an older post but seeing that I've just finished  boxing mine up wanted add that this is hands down for me one of THE BEST pedals I have played in a decade +.


----------

